# Diaz And Melendez Apologizes For The Brawl



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

These videos explain it perfectly. They were "backing up their brother". Bitches gonna be bitches, the end.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

The beginning of the Nick Diaz interview is hilarious. To his credit, he apologized at the end of the interview.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Man, Nick Diaz rules. Best interviews in MMA.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Nick diaz = pos junkie

nick diaz - Uh ya i was told miller stole my weed from the locker room. so i was gonna take it back from him. uh ya what happen? uh ya i fought good tonight didnt i? uh what u mean i cant do what i did? what a dumbass. I hope he gets susspended for 1 yr


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Diaz, great fighter but definatly a punk.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Diaz is stoned cuz he seems pretty calm...lolz!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

He ain't far from a collection in this.. jah rastafar..






I did not see Miller do anything worse then he did there.. but hey .. we all see mistakes from others rather then our own..


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Nick Diaz said:


> I don't know... Miller just appeared out of nowhere... He was like y'know you did this and that, and I was like I don't know, I didn't see ya...


Translation: Miller is a wizard.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Melendez, Nick and Nate are idiots... " I would hope my brothers got my back" Why did someone NEED to get someones back... Mayhem was trying to make a title fight with him and Jake Shields interesting like Rashad did after Rampages fight, then retarded Shields pushes him and then a brawl happens on national television.... I seriously hope the Diaz brothers and melendez get some BIG biff from CBS fro this!

It was COMPLETELY unprofessional and his excuse was... "I dont know waht happened, i just saw Mayhem come out of no where and then started fighting Him while ALL of America was watching... " Freakin idiots making our sport look like a bunch of idiots in a bar....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NO shit, lets put this in perspective though the equivalent in the UFC would be Anderson Silva, GSP and Frankie Edgar jumping Rich Franklin.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> NO shit, lets put this in perspective though the equivalent in the UFC would be Anderson Silva, GSP and Frankie Edgar jumping Rich Franklin.



I know man, if that happened i would be the same way i am now! I would lose SOOO MUCH respect and i 100% believe if that EVER EEEEEEVER happened in UFC, Dana would bring there contracts to the octagon with him and rip them in there faces....

I cant even listen to this Ghetto Trash


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah. So Nick has no idea what happened, yet he fought anyway.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I wonder if any of these interviewers ever have the urged to yank that microphone away and say "Shut the F*ck Up" when ever they are questioning Nick Diaz? Jeez, that man can spout some pretty incoherent shit!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

We will be seeing a monumental amount of ass covering in the next few days. Just a situation that went hay-wire on national television.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Apologies are one thing, but do they ever get held accountable for making the correct decision the first time? The idea that they are simply too simple/emotionally charged and so it is ok for them to do what they want is pure crap.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Its like watching a Child with a speech disorder... I dont even think he understand what the F he is talking about... The idiot doesn't even know what happened or WHY he had to jump Mayhem on Free Television...


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Ivan said:


> He ain't far from a collection in this.. jah rastafar..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen that before, it was sick though. nice find. I wish this happened more often.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Melendez acted like a douche...Thats what dissapoints me about the whole incident.Ofd all the ppl melendez is the one person i would have expected better off. The diaz brothers are just cretins so granted their actions are nothing out the ordinary.

What did they think he was going to do? stab shields through the heart


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> Melendez acted like a douche...Thats what dissapoints me about the whole incident.Ofd all the ppl melendez is the one person i would have expected better off. The diaz brothers are just cretins so granted their actions are nothing out the ordinary.
> 
> What did they think he was going to do? stab shields through the heart



I know man... Miller was like laughing the whole time, it was stupid timing on his part... Like he should of waited till after he said his thing, but damn....

What a bunch of unprofessional retards!


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

bill clinton could sell an apology better than these guys :thumb02:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I think Diaz is stoned cuz he seems pretty calm...lolz!


I'd be shocked if I found out he wasn't ...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Isnt the title Diaz and Melendez apologizing.... When does Diaz apologize? I didn't watch the whole thing threw, but there posting pics of the event on the websites like there proud of it....

And i never heard him apologize for shit


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

right on the end of the vid MK.. but :sarcastic03:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> right on the end of the vid MK.. but :sarcastic03:



AH! I see lol, i couldn't swallow the first minute... So now i wonder why there posting it on there websites like there proud of it....

Interesting for someone to be sorry about what they done then post it on there website like its funny....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Interesting for someone to be *sorry about what they done* then post it on there website like its funny....


yea well, ..don't believe everything MK ^^


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> yea well, ..don't believe everything MK ^^


Indeed.... Especially from idiots like him


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Melendez, Nick and Nate are idiots... " I would hope my brothers got my back" Why did someone NEED to get someones back... Mayhem was trying to make a title fight with him and Jake Shields interesting like Rashad did after Rampages fight, then retarded Shields pushes him and then a brawl happens on national television.... I seriously hope the Diaz brothers and melendez get some BIG biff from CBS fro this!
> 
> It was COMPLETELY unprofessional and his excuse was... "I dont know waht happened, i just saw Mayhem come out of no where and then started fighting Him while ALL of America was watching... " Freakin idiots making our sport look like a bunch of idiots in a bar....


Got his back against 1 guy,lol The most one sided brawl in history 3 champs and Nate Diaz against 1 guy, Coker should've just said it was a pr stunt that went wrong.
On the plus side if theres a rematch I don't think it will have to be hyped too much,lol
I normally love the Diaz boys especially Nick, but they acted like clowns tonight.
Just like the Anderson fight I hope this blows over quickly at least they apologised right away.
It's a fighting sport and things likethis are bound to happen once in a while, just a shame it had to happen when on American national t.v but a lot worse things have happened, Mayhem could have waited til the post fight presser but I guess that's why he got his nickname,lol.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Lol at Diaz's explanation of "I don't know man it just happened; not my fault though". The Diaz brothers make for the worst interviews in the entirety of MMA; they just ramble on with very weak vocabularies and make no sense.

Gilbert answered the question better, and I can get where he's coming from (Miller did scoot in pretty damn close), but take Gilbert out of the picture and the brawl never happens; If Shields wanted space he could have taken a baby step back or moved Mayhem himself (though I'm sure the whole loony camp would have jumped in at that point too, even though Mayhem was in 100% "joke" mode the entire time); not really Melendez's place to put his hands on Mayhem in that situation. As shown on the video, Shields actually invites Mayhem over to talk; it's not like Mayhem just bum rushed the mic, he didn't. So I think Shields was reacting to Gilbert's actions and probably wouldn't have picked a fight if Gilbert hadn't done what he did.

So Mayhem stands back for a second, Shields taps him and lets him come to the mic, Gilbert gets in there for no good reason, Shields sees Gilbert get in there and decides to join up for no good reason, and then the Diaz bros rush for no good reason.

This camp is really stupid and crazy.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> These videos explain it perfectly. They were "backing up their brother". Bitches gonna be bitches, the end.


Melendez does ok, but to say anything that comes out of Nick Diaz's mouth explains something perfectly is probably an over statement. I agree as another pointed out, if Melendez and the Diaz brothers weren't in the ring it probably never happens.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

Nick Diaz interviews should all be translated into English.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I love Nick,

but if you watch the video of the brawl, you see Nick continually stomping Miller...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

that is actually Nate stomping him, Nick is the one pretty much on his back pummeling his kidneys.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Translation: Miller is a wizard.


ZOMG! Now that was funny!


----------

